# hermie pics for ppl like me



## stoner 420 (Jun 15, 2008)

hello everyone i thought since i was just told by some very respected ppl on this site that i had a hermie that has started dropping pollen. i thought i would post the pics i have of it so that ppl like me that does not know what a hermie looks like and are woundering what the little bananna leaves are well u can look at these pics and know what it looks like ... jsut thougth it might be helpful for somebody thanks and happy growing to everyone.....



 i can't post the pics can someone help me move the pics i don't know how to copy them here and it is telling me they are already in ( sun leaves dieing) in the indoor section if a mod or someone could instruct me how that would be great and ppls can use this to learn what a full blown hermie look like... thanks to anyoen who can help....


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 16, 2008)

*Here ya go. Once you post a pic on here you can't post it again. I added something so it would let me post them.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 16, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Here ya go. Once you post a pic on here you can't post it again. I added something so it would let me post them.  *


 
If you open the already used pic with paint and re size it to 98 x 98 then close paint, paint will ask you if you want to save the changes to the image, you click yes, you can then re post the same picture already used elsewhere on the forum because it is not the same picture, it has changed size 




> *Stoner 420* - i can't post the pics can someone help me move the pics i don't know how to copy them here and it is telling me they are already in ( sun leaves dieing) in the indoor section if a mod or someone could instruct me how that would be great and ppls can use this to learn what a full blown hermie look like... thanks to anyoen who can help....



Your pictures are below 










































The whole thread is below


----------



## Hick (Jun 16, 2008)

MJ SEX ED  <-- pictures of fems, males, early hermies and late 'banana' hermies


----------



## annscrib (Jun 16, 2008)

heres some pics of a hermie plant late into flowering


----------



## stoner 420 (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks everyone i just thought this would be helpful to ppl looking for answers.. annscrib thanks for the other pics but some how my look totally different then urs.. thanks TBG and hippy for the help hope that it helps ppl thanks and happy growing.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 16, 2008)

Man those plants look great good job of care for the plants.


----------



## Roken (Jun 18, 2008)

I have nightmares of those man stop the torture!!!
lol, 
Roken.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 4, 2008)

I see only white pistels on my plants and just ontroduced it to flowering.

when do you really know about when you get a hermie or if its straight female?


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 4, 2008)

It is really hard for me to tell a hermie.  It all looks like good bud.


----------



## Hick (Dec 4, 2008)

PeaceLove&FreeBudz said:
			
		

> I see only white pistels on my plants and just ontroduced it to flowering.
> 
> when do you really know about when you get a hermie or if its straight female?


 hermie can express itself at "any" stage of flowering, from day 1 untill harvest. Any type of stress will increse your chances of hermies, but most frequently 'light' stress/poisoning is the most common culprit to iduce or promote hermaphrsism.


----------



## PeaceLove&amp;FreeBudz (Dec 4, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> hermie can express itself at "any" stage of flowering, from day 1 untill harvest. Any type of stress will increse your chances of hermies, but most frequently 'light' stress/poisoning is the most common culprit to iduce or promote hermaphrsism.


 

cheers hick.
Ya i just noticed taco leaves on my plant and decided to run a fan unit.

It wasnt hot until i added a couple more lights but i never took into consideration the heat. this is a first time grow sooo ya....haha
live and learn.

but ya i just ran a good fan and some ventalation from the window. so im exoecting the leaves to straighten out. so i dont get any hermies!!!


----------



## JBonez (Dec 4, 2008)

Yo hick, light poisoning!!!!!! what the heck does that mean!!! ive got about a 115 watts per square foot right now and my light is about a foot from my plants, could i be poisoning them???


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 4, 2008)

He means disruptions in the light/dark cycles.


----------



## Hick (Dec 4, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> He means disruptions in the light/dark cycles.


..yea, sorry I wasn't clear. I guess it would be considered as 'poisoning' the dark cycle with light...


----------

